# Light height - Fluval plant 3.0



## Jack B (28 Feb 2021)

My fluval 3.0 sits very close to the water, meaning light is much stronger in the central strip than at the front and back of the tank






Has anyone experimented with raising the height of a unit like this? Is it worthwhile? Easy to do? 

I've got a bit of BBA forming in the centre, where the light is strongest, but my background stem plants have a tendency to lose their lower leaves despite full EI regime in a low tech setup. Wondering if more even lighting would help


----------



## Sammy Islam (28 Feb 2021)

I actually got for some acrylic cut to the height i wanted and screwed them into the sides of the extendable arms, imagine "ghetto twinstar style". Then i cut a triangle shape out the bottom of the acrylic so they would sit and stay on the glass rim/hood


----------



## nigel bentley (13 Mar 2021)

Jack B said:


> My fluval 3.0 sits very close to the water, meaning light is much stronger in the central strip than at the front and back of the tank
> 
> View attachment 163933
> 
> ...


Hi, did you sort out your issue as I feel, I'm in a similar predicament. Plenty of growth but few leaves at bottom. M light is about 50 mm from surface of water


----------



## Jack B (13 Mar 2021)

nigel bentley said:


> Hi, did you sort out your issue as I feel, I'm in a similar predicament. Plenty of growth but few leaves at bottom. M light is about 50 mm from surface of water


Well I've got it jacked up on two drinking glasses for the moment - will see how it goes. The tank's got a perspex cover so it's an easier bodge than for an open top. If the plants respond then I'll do something more pro. Or buy new glasses at least


----------



## Driftless (14 Mar 2021)

With tanks that wide, I use two Fluval 3's to get full coverage.  I don't think the lights are powerful enough to elevate them over the tank.


----------



## nigel bentley (14 Mar 2021)

Jack B said:


> Well I've got it jacked up on two drinking glasses for the moment - will see how it goes. The tank's got a perspex cover so it's an easier bodge than for an open top. If the plants respond then I'll do something more pro. Or buy new glasses at least


Love it. I have done a similar thing, light is now 150mm above water surface. I'm going to monitor things for a few weeks ie plant growth and any algae issues. I also have an acrylic top so need to keep the ultra clean. Thanks for getting back to me 👍🏻


----------



## nigel bentley (14 Mar 2021)

I also love your tank, forgot to mention


----------



## FishKeeper55 (14 Mar 2021)

@Jack B  you can get raisers for LED bars on ebay/amazon ect. not sure if this will work for you, you would need to check the measurements, just idea, if not get some clear acrylic and get cutting also good looking tank








						Stainless Steel  Lamp Bracket for Aquarium Fish Tank LED Light Stand Holder UK  | eBay
					

4x Bracket(not included the lamp). Material: Stainless Steel. Easy installation. 2x PlasticAccessories.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



Amazon product


----------



## Jack B (14 Mar 2021)

Driftless said:


> With tanks that wide, I use two Fluval 3's to get full coverage.  I don't think the lights are powerful enough to elevate them over the tank.


Thanks - I'll see how it goes. Still only at 60percent...!


----------



## FishKeeper55 (14 Mar 2021)

Jack B said:


> Thanks - I'll see how it goes. Still only at 60percent...!


also if you don't mind waiting a bit 





						1pc/2pcs Aquarium Clear Fish Tank LED Light Holder Lamp Fixtures Support Stands Hang Box Aquatic Fish Tank Lighting Accessories|Lightings|   - AliExpress
					

Cheap Lightings, Buy Quality Home & Garden Directly from China Suppliers:1pc/2pcs Aquarium Clear Fish Tank LED Light Holder Lamp Fixtures Support Stands Hang Box Aquatic Fish Tank Lighting Accessories Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jack B (14 Mar 2021)

FishKeeper55 said:


> also if you don't mind waiting a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - will definitely consider these if the trial is successful 👍


----------



## PARAGUAY (14 Mar 2021)

You could rest on brackets maybe going off the bookshelf Mine t5 are raised resting on brackets quite basic keep meaning to get better ones


----------



## Jack B (14 Mar 2021)

nigel bentley said:


> I also love your tank, forgot to mention


And thanks that's very kind. It's just had some emersed Wendtii Green and S Repens added from a lockdown project so I'm hoping it still looks good in a month or two...


----------



## The grumpy one (14 Mar 2021)

Don't know if this helps


----------



## Dorey (14 Mar 2021)

I ran the Fluval plant 3.0 on my first scape, I found with it sat on the glass it didn’t give enough spread, I raised it with the fluval hanging kit and ran it at 100% on all channels, soon after I upgraded it to a twinstar 900S and it was a massive improvement


----------



## Jack B (14 Mar 2021)

Nice job! What was so much better about the twinstar @Dorey?


----------



## Driftless (15 Mar 2021)

I have switched from Fluval 3.0 to Twinstar lights as well.


----------



## Jack B (16 Mar 2021)

Driftless said:


> I have switched from Fluval 3.0 to Twinstar lights as well.


Interesting! What differences have you noticed?


----------



## Driftless (17 Mar 2021)

Jack B said:


> Interesting! What differences have you noticed?


Better spread, deeper penetration, better colors.  I am using the S Series. Vr. III Twinstars.


----------



## Ian61 (20 May 2021)

DIY acrylic raiser. Much better light spread across the tank width.


----------

